
Ask HN: How Is the Pay for Software Developer Role in Paris? - buzzwr
Hey guys,
I came to Paris a couple of months ago. I am 22 years old guy graduated one year ago. This is my first job. My monthly salary is 3500 Euros. I am feeling it is a bit less. What do you think about it? Is it really low?<p>PS: I have a really good internship experience. You can count me in decent undergrad students who have great work experience before starting his full-time work. Please help me to understand why my salary is so low. :&#x2F;
======
lovasoa
Is it 3500€ before or after paying social security contributions ("brut" or
"net") ? If it's "net", then it's a good salary for a beginner software
developer in Paris.

~~~
buzzwr
It's before paying social security contributions.

------
CyberFonic
From what I hear it is very expensive to live in Paris unless you are willing
to commute from the suburbs. Then again, people working in all the major
cities complain about the same thing.

------
Nextgrid
How is the pay? Bad compared to something like London for example.

